# Caffeine to improve motility?



## 17908 (Oct 18, 2006)

Does anybody know if caffeine helps with motility? Numerous people on the constipation board here claim the only way they can poop is with Zelnorm and coffee in the morning. One person said he takes 24 mg Zelnorm (normal is 6 mg once or twice per day) in the morning along with 6 to 8 cups of coffee. He claims it is the only way he can poop.I've decided that motility is a definite problem for me. I've been on Zelnorm for a couple months now, and it is definitely helping. But I was wondering if I should throw some caffeine into the mix.


----------



## 21718 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi npearce,Have you tried strong mint tea? An acupuncturist I saw a while back advised me to drink a cup of hot mint tea first thing in the morning. I've found that it really works. Mint is a natural muscle relaxant. (Somebody please correct me if I'm explaining that wrong!)Both caffeine and coffee (caffeinated or not) are supposed to be stomach irritants, and not advised for people with IBS.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

"Both caffeine and coffee (caffeinated or not) are supposed to be stomach irritants, and not advised for people with IBS."This is true in the sense it can stimulate the colon and is acidic and is not recommended for IBS. However, it can and does make some people go. I personally drink it, although don't over do it.A problem here somewhat is it can stimulate the colon and trigger pain or someone with d its not going to be nice too. But it can help you go.Its a test to see if you tolerate it and how much.There are also newer coffee's that are claimed to be easier on the gut.Have you ever had a sitz marker test npearce?


----------



## 17908 (Oct 18, 2006)

I've never had a stitz marker test. However, since I started taking the Zelnorm, and after the 20 days of antibiotics, I feel that the sped up motility helps make me feel quie a bit better. Especially in the mornings.Anyway . . . I've tried some 200mg caffiene pills for a couple weeks, with no bad effects. I don't know that the caffiene does anything good for me either, though.


----------



## 21718 (Oct 30, 2006)

eric--Thanks for the information. I like a latte drink with my breakfast, and I almost always go to the bathroom soon afterwards. A positive side-effect for me, since I am IBS-C. I always assumed the trigger was the milk (because for a long time milk disagreed with my system). Maybe it's the coffee instead.


----------



## SJ1985 (Apr 1, 2006)

I do wonder. My IBS came on right at the time that I cut caffeine out of my diet. I went from drinking up to 8 cups of coffee a day to nothing but drinking decaf - and I switched instantly, I didn't give it any kind of transition.


----------

